# threat fest los angeles



## livesworthliving (Mar 1, 2010)

VENUE: The Blvd. Cafe / 2631 Whittier Blvd. / Boyle Heights, CA 90023

COST: $12.00 Each night or $20.00 for both nights. (Tickets sold at the door)

START TIME: Door opens at 5:00 PM

BANDS: ISKRA, ORDER OF THE VULTURE, TILL DEATH, WAKE, BLOODY PHOENIX, ROUGH KIDS, WET RECKLESS, DESPERATE HOURS, HIDING INSIDE VICTIMS & TEMPLE OF DAGON. 

DETAILS: This will be an ALL AGES EVENT, + BAR w / I.D. There will be tons of merch from local and touring bands, plus THREAT TO EXISTENCE will have a distro display as well. Vegan food will be served at a good price and please arrive early to avoid selling out. Tickets will only be handed at the door on each night. KEEP POSTED FOR UPDATES / CHANGES!

NIGHT 2 (Saturday, March 6th)

VENUE: The Blvd. Cafe / 2631 Whittier Blvd. / Boyle Heights, CA 90023

COST: $12.00 Each night or $20.00 for both nights. (Tickets sold at the door)

START TIME: Door opens at 5:00 PM

BANDS: NAKED AGGRESSION, NUX VOMICA. WARTRASH, FEAR OF TOMORROW, AGAINST EMPIRE, WHAT SHAME?, MUNDO MUERTO, FILTH TRIBE, FUNERAL DOGS & DEATHCOUNT 

DETAILS: This will be an ALL AGES EVENT, + BAR w / I.D. There will be tons of merch from local and touring bands, plus THREAT TO EXISTENCE will have a distro display as well. Vegan food will be served at a good price and please arrive early to avoid selling out. Tickets will only be handed at the door on each night.


----------

